# Greatest jazz saxaphone players



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had the good fortune to attend performances of some of the great jazz sax players. These include Paul Desmond, Cannonball Adderley, Arnette Cobb, David "Fathead" Newman, and Roland Kirk. I am curious to know if others in the forum have had similar experiences.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

That's the advantage of living in the US. I saw Dizzy Gillespie when I was 9 years old in London. I don't remember much. I saw Lionel Hampton in Edinburgh on his 80th birthday tour but he was understandably mostly a tribute to the great man rather than him playing.
I'd love to have heard Stan Getz live or been at 52nd street when Bird was around but I was born two decades too late on the wrong side of the pond!
FC


----------



## marval (Oct 29, 2007)

I have never been fortunate enough to see any of them. It is one thing to hear them play on a cd, but seeing someone live takes you to another level.


Margaret


----------



## Frederi (Jan 8, 2009)

I also have never been fortunate enough to see any of them. It is one thing to hear them play on a cd, but seeing someone live takes you to another level.
I love *Rap music* so much.

*Notorious*


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

I listened to a few in my teens, especially Sidney Bechet, and quite liked Stan Getz and Paul Desmond then, but when I got into New Orleans ensemble jazz I soon found that when a saxophone replaces the clarinet in a standard front line it muddies the sound and spoils it for me. 
So I have no lingering interest in sax-based jazz, and usually dislike the way it's used in my favourite jazz genre, with some mild exceptions, eg. Captain John Handy.
So why post about the wretched things? Here's why. One of my main musical interests is the hot dance music of the 1920s, and the finest of those bands to my ear was the California Ramblers, along with its spin-off groups. Their bass duties were carried out by Adrian Rollini, who mastered the bass saxophone in a matter of months and proceeded to make the band swing almost single-handedly. He would break out into excellent brief solos too, on an instrument that even Coleman Hawkins couldn't get to grips with. 
Some folks make disparaging quips about various instruments; I reserve mine for the saxophone, eg. it's a kazoo with keys for people who can't sing; but I just wanted to bring up Adrian Rollini's name. Buy any of his 1920s stuff and you'll hear the only significant jazz saxophonist in my little world.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I was never able to hear any of the greats *live* but some that I used to listen to when ever I could and became some of my favourites were:
*Stan Getz*, Tenor Sax, Played with Jack Teagarden in 1943 joined the Kenton band in 1945 he then played with Dorsey, Goodman and Herman about 1947, he was one of the top players in the 50s but had a problem with drugs 
*Lester Young* Tenor Sax + other instruments, played with Basie and had what was then known as a cool sound

*Zoot Sims* another Tenor man [also Soprano] who played with Kenton, Goodman, Rich and Herman to name but a few toured with Gerry Mulligan, he was one of the best swing players of the day. Happy memories


----------



## LindenLea (Feb 4, 2007)

I never saw him perform (he has been dead for the best part of 40 years) but I know when I hear a recording or watch a film of *John Coltrane* playing the sax, that I am in the presence of a peerless instrumental genius. Particularly the records he made with Miles Davis are to me at the pinnacle of the jazz repertoire, he was extraordinary.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Last week, David "Fathead" Newman died. The great musicians are unfortunately dying off. He was one of the people who had an influence on Ray Charles.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Michael Brecker is an obvious choice - best saxophonist after Coltrane. 

Heavy Metal Be-bop is such a sick album.


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I like so many jazz saxophones too many to name really. Coltrane I guess stands out
for his influence I guess & many already named. I also like a lot (no order):

Johnny Hodges (played a lot w. Duke Ellington)
Ben Webster
Charlie Parker (surprised he hasn't been named)
Steve Lacy (soprano sax)
Jan Gabarek (esp. early on & his work w. Keith Jarrett)
John Surman (baritone sax)
Jane Ira Bloom (soprano sax)
Wayne Shorter (as much for his composing acumen)
Oliver Lake (fine 'avant' alto player)
Art Pepper
Tony Malady (recent player)
Stan Sulzman
Rich Perry
Lee Konitz

& many others  !!

Ed


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

ecg_fa said:


> I like so many jazz saxophones too many to name really. Coltrane I guess stands out
> for his influence I guess & many already named. I also like a lot (no order):
> 
> Johnny Hodges (played a lot w. Duke Ellington)
> ...


Great list. I'd like to add Ornette Coleman and Cannonball Adderley.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

& I'd add Zoot Sims, Barney Wilen & Sonny Criss.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

I have always admired Coltrane.From 1962 on though I cannot admit to enjoying. Too quirky for me.

Jim


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I had problems with getting into Coltrane. But I forced myself to listen to all Blue Train song by song. After that I became Coltrane lover. I never checked this out, but I belive he cooperated with some great album producer; all his studio albums has amazing sound. 

I also love Parker. This is my very first jazz music.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Aramis said:


> I had problems with getting into Coltrane too. But I forced myself to listen to all Blue Train song by song. After that I became Coltrane lover. I never checked this out, but I belive he cooperated with some great album producer; all his studio albums has amazing sound.
> 
> I also love Parker. This is my very first jazz music.


My first album of Coltrane's was also "Blue Train", one of the most influential jazz recordings of all time. He had 3 or 4 noteworthy recordings and I love most of them.

Jim


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Greatest jazz saxophonists? Oh boy this is tough:

Cannonball Adderley, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Art Pepper, Richie Kamuca, Ben Webster, Coleman Hawkins, Sonny Rollins, Harold Land, Jimmy Heath, Benny Golson, Hank Mobley, George Coleman, and this list could go on for a while.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Charlie Parker, John Coltrane and Michael Brecker.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Benny Golson was in the photograph from Esquire Magazine taken by photographer Art Kane. This photo figured prominently in the movie "The Terminal" starring Tom Hanks and consisted of a large group of famous jazz musicians in front of a building in Harlem.


----------



## Drew93 (Jun 1, 2009)

Mark Harwood said:


> I listened to a few in my teens, especially Sidney Bechet, and quite liked Stan Getz and Paul Desmond then, but when I got into New Orleans ensemble jazz I soon found that when a saxophone replaces the clarinet in a standard front line it muddies the sound and spoils it for me.
> So I have no lingering interest in sax-based jazz, and usually dislike the way it's used in my favourite jazz genre, with some mild exceptions, eg. Captain John Handy.
> So why post about the wretched things? Here's why. One of my main musical interests is the hot dance music of the 1920s, and the finest of those bands to my ear was the California Ramblers, along with its spin-off groups. Their bass duties were carried out by Adrian Rollini, who mastered the bass saxophone in a matter of months and proceeded to make the band swing almost single-handedly. He would break out into excellent brief solos too, on an instrument that even Coleman Hawkins couldn't get to grips with.
> Some folks make disparaging quips about various instruments; I reserve mine for the saxophone, eg. it's a kazoo with keys for people who can't sing; but I just wanted to bring up Adrian Rollini's name. Buy any of his 1920s stuff and you'll hear the only significant jazz saxophonist in my little world.


Perhaps a little harsh there with your description of the saxophone. As a saxophonist, I'm inclined to be a touch biased but if you like the 1920s style (as I do) you should maybe listen to people like Rudy Vallee, Rudy Wiedoeft, Bennie Krueger, Frankie Trumbauer, Doc Ryker and the like. I agree with you about Rollini (I've never really liked players of lower-pitched saxophones except him), I also listen to a lot of Bechet.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I love Jonhy Hodges and Coleman, whose "Body and Soul" solo is IMO one of the most
extraordinary I ever heard.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the Tenor and Alto are best of the family with the Soprano last I have just got hold of a CD of the MJQ at Music Inn Vol2 with Sonny Rollins and I do not enjoy his contribution on this particular CD, having said that I must admit I prefer the MJQ as a pure group


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I think the Tenor and Alto are best of the family with the Soprano last I have just got hold of a CD of the MJQ at Music Inn Vol2 with Sonny Rollins and I do not enjoy his contribution on this particular CD, having said that I must admit I prefer the MJQ as a pure group


Actually, Sonny Rollins recorded earlier in his career with the MJQ and that collaboration was much better than the one on "At The Music Inn," which wasn't as good as it could've been.

This particular recording that is good is called "Sonny Rollins witht the Modern Jazz Quartet:


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> Actually, Sonny Rollins recorded earlier in his career with the MJQ and that collaboration was much better than the one on "At The Music Inn," which wasn't as good as it could've been.
> 
> This particular recording that is good is called "Sonny Rollins witht the Modern Jazz Quartet:


Well it would have to be a heck of a lot better,on mine he sounded uncoordinated and lost for ideas, very sad


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> Well it would have to be a heck of a lot better,on mine he sounded uncoordinated and lost for ideas, very sad


The specific recording I'm talking about is early Rollins and as we all know well Rollins was hardly at a lost for ideas during his "Saxophone Colossus" period.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Mirror Image said:


> The specific recording I'm talking about is early Rollins and as we all know well Rollins was hardly at a lost for ideas during his "Saxophone Colossus" period.


I must admit I really have not heard a lot of him but will take your word for it, how old would he have been on my recording, he may have been my present age in which case he is forgiven


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Andante said:


> I must admit I really have not heard a lot of him but will take your word for it, how old would he have been on my recording, he may have been my present age in which case he is forgiven


If I'm not mistaken, that recording you own was done in the 70s and the 70s wasn't kind for the old beboppers.

If you want smoking Sonny Rollins, then go listen to "The Bridge," "Saxophone Colossus," "Thelonious Monk and Sonny Rollins," these recordings prove that Rollins was one of the all-time greats. He had great ideas and they flowed like a river. One great line after the other. His tone was also a lot better back in those days.

I'm not really that big of a Rollins fan. I prefer saxophonists like Coleman Hawkins, Ben Webster, Paul Desmond, Stan Getz, Johnny Griffin, Harold Land, and Lucky Thompson.


----------

